# anybody using a Treemagineer Hitch Climber?



## Plasmech (Nov 12, 2009)

Wondering if anybody is using a hitch limber. If so, how would you rate this device? Seems it would consolidate the tender nicely, and rigidly...


----------



## RacerX (Nov 12, 2009)

Been using one for about 3 months now. I really like it since it makes for a compact system with only one carabiner on the saddle. Functionally I don't see a huge difference between the Hitch Climber pulley system and a regular micro-pulley used as a slack tender. The HCP also works best with a rope that has a spliced eye. Knots kind of get in the way of the friction hitch.


----------



## fishercat (Nov 12, 2009)

*i have evrything to put it together.*

unfortunately the lack of work has kept me from using it.

in a couple days i will be taking an oak tree down in my own yard so i will use it then.


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 12, 2009)

I recently got one (wednesday of this week) and am anxious to use it. I'm going to set it up in the back yard on a small maple and give it a test run this weekend.


----------



## TreeW?rx (Nov 12, 2009)

I would like to know also. They sure look pretty in the catalogs, but before I shell out the cash for one it might be nice to have some opinions.


----------



## oldirty (Nov 12, 2009)

boys. cmon now. we've been talking about the HC for quite some time now.

look in some of the archive stuff.

its the bomb.


----------



## canopyboy (Nov 13, 2009)

It's a nice upgrade to have if you have some extra cash and have already gotten most of the other equipment you want.

I've been using one since last spring. The short version is that at first I didn't really like it much better than my standard micropulley and regretted shelling out for it. But after awhile I got kind of addicted to it. It's well made, rounded edges all over, and actually tends smoother than my other non-fixed cheek pulleys. My buddy decided he likes it well enough and just ordered one. 

One problem as is mentioned above is it works best with a spliced eye. If your prusik is clipped in the bottom hole and your rope end is clipped in the top hole like I think they show on their website, a knotted end will be right at the top part of your VT. But since I'm not partial to a spliced eye on my climbing line, I just kept trying different things. I've settled on simply using the middle hole. First it pulls my knot a little lower and the VT rides above it. But since the holes are offset, it also seems to tip the whole thing forward a bit and put a little space between the two lines. Haven't had any problems with interference with this arrangement.


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 21, 2009)

I agree with Oldirty, there're are plenty post on the hc. It' the greatest invention since sliced bread. I don't leave home without it.


----------



## fishercat (Nov 21, 2009)

*ok i have used it a few times.*

so far i like it ok.i don not care for the VT yet though.i might try the distel .


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 21, 2009)

I use it with the vt and have no problem at all.


----------



## md_tree_dood (Nov 23, 2009)

I love mine but as some have said before, there was and still is a major backlash in the industry over your anchor knot "activating your hitch." I used to have all my ropes spliced but found that the extra cost involved wasn't really worth the added benefit. I've been using mine for a few months and have never had this occur but it can be a problem and should be noted before you purchase it.


----------



## alinicoll (Nov 25, 2009)

I`ve just switched from using a blakes hitch. Its great!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## fishercat (Nov 25, 2009)

*iwill probabbly go back to the Blake's.*

it seemed a lot easier to use.

maybe i am just more comfortable with Blake's,


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 25, 2009)

fishercat said:


> it seemed a lot easier to use.
> 
> maybe i am just more comfortable with Blake's,



Try this setup. Works well for ascents.


----------



## Plasmech (Nov 26, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> Try this setup. Works well for ascents.



My saddle has a rope bridge so it would require one more 'biner.


----------

